
Apply HN: 3rdi-time travel in AR - JamesDeskins
Answer: we can travel backwards in time<p>Question: What happens when you put a layer of video uniformly scaled and rotated to the individual respective faces and vertices of a polyhedral mesh that has similar reflective properties to that of glass in Unity?  Do the resulting &#x27;holograms&#x27; display self similarity?
======
JamesDeskins
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK0YS6g_OO4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK0YS6g_OO4)

------
9erdelta
Not much overall info here, but with just my imagination filling things
in...Yeah it could be cool.

